# Carcharodons - First Reveals



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

With Carcharodons: The Red Tithe by Robbie MacNiven confirmed for release early next year, Sir MacNiven was kind enough to host a Q&A on Facebook where anybody could ask questions about the mysterious Space Sharks and the series, and the answers we got are pretty damn badass (and even more tantalizing for the series).



Robbie MacNiven said:


> I am indeed playing upon the Pacific roots of the Chapter. What the likes of the White Scars are to Japan, China and Korea, the Carcharodons will be to Polynesian and Maori culture.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> I should clarify that naturally they talk over private vox during combat, but their warcry is their deliberate, eerie lack of a warcry.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> We also examine rites like tapu and the Void Vows. As for the origins, I’ve not only avoided giving answers, but actively tried to muddy the waters even more. I should stress there is a full origin story in there, we’re just not revealing it… yet.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> Companies are known as Battle Shoals, and a Captain as a Shoal Master. Each Shoal is its own self-sufficient fleet, that then combines into the greater Nomad Predation Feet. The 1st Shoal are the veteran Red Brethren and the 10th are Scouts, as with Codex-compliant Chapters, but given how spread out the Chapter is it’s not known if there are actually more Shoals after the 10th. There are also no reserve companies – all 8 “Battle” Shoals follow the standard pattern of Tactical, Assault and Devastator squads. Lastly, the Red Brethren almost never fight as a single Shoal, but are dispersed among the other ones to act as “enforcers” during the long periods Shoals spend separated from the main Nomad Predation Fleet, ensuring they continue to follow the wider directives of the Chapter. In terms of tech, it’s a big mix of old and new, but some of it stretches right back to Heresy-era stuff.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> Isolationism is a key tenant of the Chapter’s rather complex and ancient philosophy. Large amounts of time are spent between voyages in the void deep in suspended cryo-animation, and when the Carcharodons aren’t asleep they prefer solitary contemplation. Much like more drastic adherents to the Imperial Cult, such as the Death Korps of Krieg, Carcharodons are encouraged to view the whole as important and not think of themselves. Matters like honour or duty mean little to them. Such isolationism is, in part, an element of the coping mechanism the Chapter has developed over 10,000 years of exile.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> They adhere to the documented “strike from the shadows” and “no mercy” ideology laid down, though I also explore their use of various Polynesian weaponry, such as koa spears and leiomano clubs





Robbie MacNiven said:


> They were around during the Heresy…





Robbie MacNiven said:


> Whereas the Marines Malevolent actively seem to dislike humanity and fight with jaded bitterness, the Carcharodons simply don’t often consider the importance of individual human lives. It’s a sin of omission, rather than active… malevolence.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> If your policy is “I love Chapters that brutalise their serfs”… you’re going to like the Carcharodons. Simply put, their serfs are straight-up slaves. Refusal to give up the practice of slavery was one of the many reasons the Carcharodons were exiled in the first place. I’m hoping to explore this more in the second book.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> I wouldn’t call it veneration, but they view their Librarians as very important. This is because it’s very difficult to replenish the Librarian Coven outside of the Imperium. Finding untainted psykers of the correct age is a tricky business even for Chapters that can operate inside of the Imperium’s borders, so for exiles it’s even more difficult. Librarians are also the keepers of the Carcharodon’s lore, and are thus viewed with great respect.





Robbie MacNiven said:


> They also use exile markings on their armour to record various things – just look up ta moko.


So yeah... this series is going to be f**king epic!! This is the kind of exploratory series that we need to see more of, the Second Founding and beyond Chapters being given real personalities, backgrounds and cultures. I absolutely cannot wait to read more about the Carcharodons, Robbie MacNiven has made them more interesting through one Q&A than the entire Imperial Armour series did.

Also, the bit about slavery has totally convinced me that the Sharks are descended from the original Terran Raven Guard, the ones that Corax booted from the Legion for being oppressive slaving bastards that epitomised everything he hated. Or maybe they really are Night Lords descendants, some loyalists that refused to break their oaths but kept the cruelty and barbaric practises. Who knows... oh right Robbie does, so we'll find out eventually. 


LotN


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

They were around during the heresy? I'm curious to know how.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> They were around during the heresy? I'm curious to know how.


As am I, but I think it further supports the theory that the Carcharodons are the descendants of Ashar Fel and the Raven Guard Terran Exiles. These guys;



40k Wiki said:


> Their origins might harken back to the bygone era of the Great Crusade. At the time, Shade Lord Arkhas Fal was the Terran-born Master of the XIXth Legion before they were united with their long-lost Primarch Corvus Corax on the world of Deliverance. Once given command of his Legion, Corax began to impose the style of war he had perfected upon Lycaeus over that which had defined the XIXth Legion of old, particularly by purging the more cold-blooded ways of the Terran Xeric tribes which had once defined the Legion culture. The Legion had so often served in oppression, repression and occupation forces that Corax saw in some of the Terran members of his Legion something akin to the slavers of Lycaeus. Several of the Legion's highest ranking officers were displaced or reassigned to non-command roles, including Shade Lord Arkhas Fal, who had commanded the XIXth Legion for three decades before the coming of the Raven Lord. Under the Primarch's guidance, distilled into a series of battle-mantras, the Raven Guard developed their skills to preternatural levels. A small number of mostly Terrans of the Legion of old, had been assigned to many of these posts beyond the fringes of the Imperium, some in independent *nomad fleets*, other attached to various Rogue Traders Militum or other so-called "lone wolves". One of these fleets was in fact commanded by the Legion's former commanding officer -- Shade Lord Arkhas Fal -- on the direct order of the Primarch when Corax took over the Raven Guard. What became of the Shade Lord, his fleet and the other elements may never be known, and the fact that Corax appeared to have made no effort to recall them suggests they were considered a body apart from the bulk of the Legion.


I think that over time these guys became the Carcharodons. Also note, Nomad Fleets. The Carcharodons call their force the Nomad Predation Fleet. Another link.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

When does this book come out? Probably going to be the first Black Library book I'll buy in years.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting. Not sure I've read any of McNiven's work. Has he done anything other the SW wulfen stuff?


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow! Thought these guys were destined for home brew fluff to be honest; will be interesting to see how the book is but would be good to get some characters and ideas to base models on... interest is piqued!


----------

